# Hoyt Eclipse



## RecurveArcher99 (Mar 18, 2008)

I was jsut wondering for the people who have shot this whats it liek to shoot, whats the quality like, is it worth the $295can and its it very heavy?

jsut cerious to see other peoples thoughts on the riser, because iam interested in getting it btu i dont have the luxury of testing one out for my self


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

*Eclipse*

I currently have one, not the new one but I think its a 2005 model. It shoots very well, I like it, doesnt seem overly heavy to me but I like a heavy riser and have quite a bit of weight on my v bars and stab. The adjustment for the limbs is limited compared to the other hoyt risers but the price is right and it has held up well. I dont shoot it much anymore because I cant use it in barebow class due to the techbar. Overall I have enjoyed the riser, I know that wont help you much since its all so personal, but I havent had any problems with the riser. Best of luck in your search, Garrie.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

99 - 

A firend of mine has one, and I gotta tell ya, I'm impressed - so much so that I might pick one up, just for kicks (and I really DON'T need another bow). Think you could do a lot worse and if you shop around you might be able to do a little better price wise. 

It's a well made Magnesium riser (painted, not anodized, and has really DUMB looking decals), nice grip and over al weight, feels good in the hand, no excessive vibration and seems pretty stiff.

Viper1 out.


----------



## halfphaze (Aug 5, 2008)

Like pilotmill, i have an old 2005 Hoyt Eclipse. I think i have the Mk1 Eclipse model as the limb alignment cannot be changed (i think back then it was called factory-set, where only hoyt limbs were aligned straight in it, i used KAP Challenger Carbons back then). The limb alignment bolts are star hex and when i eventually opened them up there were no washers inside. The paint of this model is powder coated. Not quite sure of the new 2009 models though. Maybe they're anodised now or hoyt found some better ways to prevent the paint from chipping. 

In terms of performance in my opinion and feeling, i would refer the Eclipse to a lighter Helix. I compared this to shooting my buddy's Helix. It has the same shot reaction but a lighter much manageable weight. IIRC, the eclipse weighs <1200grams. The price tag was the main reason i bought it back when i was moving up from a wooden bow. 

I still have it (red). But i've changed my bowset due to the inability of changing the limb alignment.
All in all, i have enjoyed my riser too, setting a number of PBs with it in the process. 

just my 2cents worth.

Goodluck


----------



## RecurveArcher99 (Mar 18, 2008)

cool, well i have only hoyt dealers near me so thus the reson of lookign at a hoyt, but since the winact riser went upi liek a hundred bucks this year iam going to look at geting the eclipse due to it only being 300$can and i can order it from my shop i like

and iam not to conserened abotu the limbv ajustment thing cuse on my bow i have now i cant any ways its jsut a cheap ragime or what ever, its a good bow but i dont liek it much any more i dunnno

just need change, plus i want to get it so i can get a set of carbon wood limbs at 30 and 38 so i cant shoot 18m and not have to use 38 and use 38 for 70m

i duno


----------



## andyman1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

Related questions - is the Eclipse ILF or non-ILF? Either way, what are the common limbs people have paired with the Eclipse riser?


----------



## StevenB (Jun 2, 2002)

ILF, I have a set of FX limbs in mine


----------



## andyman1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

So if I'm reading this right, the Eclipse does have limb alignment capabilities, correct?


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Andy -

Yes it does, and if you have to use them, something is amiss. You really shouldn't use the limb alignment bolt to correct for twisted limbs and if the riser is twisted (as was the case when Hoyt first started with aluminum rise - aka the Radians), sent it back.

Viper1 out.


----------



## mon_cadeau (Aug 6, 2008)

Hiiii guys, i come from China and just get my new set-HOYT ECLIPSE 2009 25#RISER/HOYT EXECL 2009 LIMBS,these new riser&limb's quality really did not let me down,perfect paint,better logo text and smooth detail.
I will enjoy my new archery life with them from now, in China,there have doz ECLIPSE 2009 around me at least.
Cheers,
M


----------



## JCheung (May 20, 2009)

so, if I have this right: The new 2009 Eclipse rise will have no problems accepting my W&W Winstorm carbon limbs?


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

J - 

As long as they have the std ILF dovetails (as opposed to something like a DAS variant), yes. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

Viper1 said:


> Andy -
> 
> Yes it does, and if you have to use them, something is amiss. You really shouldn't use the limb alignment bolt to correct for twisted limbs and if the riser is twisted (as was the case when Hoyt first started with aluminum rise - aka the Radians), sent it back.
> 
> Viper1 out.


Are twisted limbs or a bent/twisted riser the only reason someone would need to adjust limb alignment? 

If a riser or limbs purchased from any of the well-known manufacturers do not align perfectly right out of the box, how does someone know which one to send back? Beyond eyeballing an obvious defect, are there any reliable tests that the average person can use to check both?


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

andyman1970 said:


> Related questions - is the Eclipse ILF or non-ILF?


I'm thinking GT would answer that by saying that the Eclipse uses the Hoyt dovetail limb mount system. Some other bows might use the "ILF" copy of said system.


----------



## Mark Hedges (Dec 18, 2008)

Anybody know how the eclipse compares with the kap winstar?

Mark


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Seattle -

To the best of my understanding the ONLY reason to use the lateral limb adjustment is a twisted riser or some screw-up with the dovetail slot. I wouldn't use then to correct for a twisted limb. As I said, the former was more common when aluminum first became popular as stress relieving wasn't really thought of then. Radians were known for that and didn;t have the adjustments, but Hoyt's later risers did. I'd really like to think that's a thing of the past, give given some of the risers I've seen, maybe not ... Also like to believe that the QA would be good enough not to let misaligned dovetail slots pass. 

Eyeballing "might" work", but another way of checking if its the riser or the limbs would be to either reverse the limbs or try a different / known pair and seeing if the alignment changes.

To date, I only OWN one riser that needed tweaking, but have seen a number of others out there. Guess I've just been lucky.

PS. I'm sure someone has come up with a way of using it as a tuning/personalizing method, but I'll steer clear of that ... :darkbeer:

Viper1 out.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Feb 10, 2009)

Mark Hedges said:


> Anybody know how the eclipse compares with the kap winstar?
> 
> Mark


I would say that Eclipse is better compared to KAP, its a riser thats designed for beginners to intermediate archers.

I really like the Tec bar system, theres some discussion going on regarding the usefulness of the Tec bar but at least for me its a good vibration damper

Of course that said, only you can decide which is better once you have shot both


----------



## SHADOW-MKII (Feb 19, 2009)

I've been using the 2009 Eclipse since March with KAP Challenger Carbons (Winstorm Carbons with an older sticker) 

I love it, I have the Candy Apple Red riser and the quality of the paint is fantastic. (but it is still paint and might chip)

As to weight you will just have to weight your current riser and compare it to the specs on the Eclipse 

Good Shooting


----------

